# Horatio at the Bridge



## Bill Smy (9 Jul 2004)

I once read a poem titled "Horatio at the Bridge" (I think). Does anyone have the words?


----------



## Danjanou (9 Jul 2004)

Here you go:

http://www.theotherpages.org/poems/horatius.html

 by the way if Horatio had been in the CF do you get the feeling that this would have been the official record?

http://www.s2company.com/files/readings/horatio_at_the_bridge.htm?pid=21&fid=319


----------



## Bill Smy (9 Jul 2004)

Great!  Both are what I wanted.


----------

